# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  cranberry yummy

## cabingal4

i was at our cabin and forgot the sugar for mancakes.
hubby was not pleased when i offered to make up something out of not much.
he is traditional and dont mess with what he likes.
soo.i saw i had dried cranberrys.
i put these in a pot and covered with water and cooked them down.squished them up.
added more water and cooked down a bit but left some juice in the cranberries.
added sweetener.its all we had and a bit of flour to thicken it some.
wishing i had cornstarch.
poured in on the mancakes.pretty good i must say.
the next morn.we had fried toast with almond butter on the fried toast
and some of this cranberry stuff i made up.sure good.
fried toast.
take butter-alot and put on cast iron griddle.then grill .it gets all filled with butter
and really crunchy.so good.

----------


## Graf

Now he is a lucky man

----------


## cabingal4

thank u Graf.sure do like making good food.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds delicious.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

